# Upgrade 12.1 to 12.2: Second `freebsd-update install` Hangs



## jasonvp (Mar 22, 2021)

Hey folks -

I ran through the upgrade process to move my 12.1 server to 12.2.  During the second execution of `freebsd-update install`, it hung with:


```
Installing updates...ln: ///usr/bin/flex: No such file or directory
ln: ///usr/bin/flex: No such file or directory
ln: ///usr/bin/flex: No such file or directory
```

I let it sit there for about ten minutes, then hit the ol' CTRL-C to stop it.  Everything appears to be OK, but I'm not 100% positive.  Any idea why it would be trying to link `/usr/bin/flex,` when mine's installed in /usr/local/bin?

Thanks.


----------



## richardtoohey2 (Mar 22, 2021)

Not sure what flex is, but on my (12.2) machines it's in /usr/bin: 
	
	



```
% which flex
/usr/bin/flex
```


----------

